# Are they out numberd yet?



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Are coyotes the latest of the minorities? Have predator callers out numbered the coyote population in America? 
Personally I think it's close in some places. Just about everybody that hunts is a predator caller in every state in the southwest and west nowadays. 
Are the coyotes always going to callable? Or are we going to have super coyotes because of all the pressure on them and there adaptability? Is the coyote population going to decline? Well the Government put seasons on them?

Jump in and give us your opinion, even if it's wrong lol..


----------



## Jrbhunter (May 24, 2006)

If history has proven anything, it's that the coyote will adapt and prevail. Another thing learned is that the number of hunters isn't directly related to the number of animals harvested- this is true in deer/turkey and CERTAINLY coyotes. How many folks do you know that hunted 10 years before killing their first deer? A deeeeeeeer!!!! This new wave of predator calling excitement won't be affecting our populations here in the Midwest for quite a while.

Turkeys have been called HARD here for many years and they've certainly become less responsive but still have their weaknesses. Coyotes will always be callable.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Like Randy Anderson said said in Calling Coyotes 2: "Predator hunting has increased the last few years due to videos like mine".

I think the huge jump in it is a trend (videos, internet, publicity), but I don't think the trend will last. I will admit I am one who got into it seriously the last few years. But I'm in it for life. Here are some reasons I don't think it will last:

1. Predator are challenging. Some people might not be able to deal with that.
2. You have to get used to hunting days where you don't get anything.
3. In the north, you have to be a tough SOB. You can't quit calling because it's 20 below and windy. You have to suck it up.
4. You have to deal with defeat. You need to be thick skinned.

That's my take on it. I could be wrong though.


----------



## jakester (Apr 13, 2004)

I'll echo what Fallguy is getting at. These days, everybody wants instant
gratification. If they fish, they need to catch 3 limits in 30 minutes or the day is a complete failure. Most every hunt you see on TV these days is a canned hunt where you can guarantee results because there's a fence over the hill keeping the animals in. Finally, if they aren't sitting in a heated "1 bedroom apartment" of a deer stand........they can't handle it.

There is nothing guaranteed or comfortable about calling predators
in the dead of winter in the North, so I'd say we're safe.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Yeah, there are alot of wannabes with money that buy hunts. See them every year out here killing World class Antelope for $7000. 
The real rich guys go to the local Indian Reservation and spend $15,000 plus for a giant elk, so they can put it on there office wall. :eyeroll:

I don't know of any serious predator hunter that would do that, I think they have to much pride in themselves. In my opinion a seasoned predator hunter is far behond the average hunter when it comes to shooting and outdoor skills.

To get to that seasoned level takes alot of time, most predator hunters won't make it. Probably one to five years and they are done with the sport.

So I guess I'll agree with the Fallguy too. Looks like the coyotes are safe for the next 5 years.... :sniper: :wink:


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

IMO there's going to continue to be an ebb and flow to coyote hunting. Predator hunting is similar to trapping and to be successful at either you better know what you're doing, without a steady stream of success people loose interest and move onto easier ventures. The recent boom in predator hunting has made it that much more challenging to call predators, buts that's o.k. there's nothing more gratifying to me than to go into an area that I know has had pressure and walk out with a yote. I've been hunting predators long enough (24 yrs.) to remember the only way to get a new call was mail order. Interest goes up, it'll come down. IMO


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Patrick grumley, 24 years ago was only 1983. I could buy hand calls in most sporting goods stores and gun shops by that time. 
I somewhat agree with you about predator callers coming and going. It's the same old story.....90% of the fisherman catch 10% of the fish and 10% of the fisherman catch 90% of the fish. I would think the same rule applys to predator calling. 
I believe predator hunting is here to stay in a big way. With the eastward, southern and northern movement of coyotes across the country. More coyotes and more people hunting them.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Good discussion guys. Come on we want to hear some others opinions.


----------



## Winded (May 24, 2007)

Everyone I know say they hunt yotes but from what I can see most of them never go out and hunt. When I go out I almost never run across any other hunters. Not to say I am the only one ever out there but I think most people just like to call themselves predator hunters when truth be told they hardly ever go out and hunt. I do believe there are many hunters across the country but I also think coyote populations are still larger than the hunter population. Anyway thats my :2cents:


----------



## glv (May 31, 2007)

I agree with Fallguy. I know some hunters last year that were all excited went out and bought some calls and started calling for coyotes. They haven't had too much success and they are frustrated and don't go out as much. I would say this is happening all over. People get excited and then only go out a couple times. I don't think we are in danger of over hunting coyotes. They can adapt to anything.


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

From what I've seen, predator calling is much more popular on your side of the border than where I am (a couple hours north of Crosby, ND). We've got a good yote population but when fall comes, guys around here head out after big game almost exclusively. Archery season starts in August followed by muzzleloader than rifle, for elk, moose and whitetail.

Then there are the draw seasons for mule deer and antelope and by the time that's all done in December it doesn't seem guys either have the time left for yotes or they're just plumb hunted out. Plus we've got some awful crazy weather up here (I know I'm never again going to plunk my butt in a snowbank when the thermometer says -42 below).

I don't think we're ever going to see a decline in coyote numbers because of our good habitat and with farmers putting more land into forage crops for cattle, there are more critters -- mice, gophers, grouse, ducks, etc. -- for coyotes to prey on. And guys around here just haven't caught on to how much fun and how challenging calling yotes is so there's no huge pressure on them, at least not like there may be in some of your areas.

Too bad our whacky Sask. laws don't allow out-of-province predator hunters. Otherwise I think it would be a hoot for some of you to boogie up here for a weekend hunt in my area. I'm sure I could line up a yote or two for the boys.


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

Danny B, in my neck of the woods the sporting good stores didn't carry predator calls. I grew up in MI and trappers out numbered callers probably twenty to one in the 70's & 80's. I'd say the last 10 or so years predator calling has caught on in the eastern states, but if you've ever hunted east of the Mississippi it's a whole different game. N.M, AZ. you folks have always had yotes so I could understand the availability of predator calls.
I hear that coyotes and cockroaches is all thats going to be left, so I wouldn't worry how they're going to survive this recent onslaught of hunters.

There is something very special about hunting the hunters and perhaps that's the draw for all the recent interest.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I like what Winded mentioned.

We also rarely see another predator caller when we are out hunting. Obviously it is nothing like seeing other deer or pheasant hunters out when you are hunting deer or pheasants. We have seen other callers out there but they are just driving around when we see them. We hunt hard when we go...sunup to sundown...bang, bang, bang...stand after stand. We pack a lunch or don't eat at all until we get home at dark. To me it's more rewarding that way to know you worked hard for your success. :beer:


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

To me anymore , I don't measure success in what you harvest whether it be bird hunting, deer hunting, fishing, or predator hunting. Sure you want to catch some fish, shoot a deer, or kill a predator, but anymore just getting out for the day in some remote area is good enough for me. As said a lot of people measure success by numbers and how big and they never will be satisfied with what the get. If that was the case with me, I would have lost interest many years ago. Years ago , I can remember going out and not seeing another sole out calling coyotes. Now just about every week-end in the winter you can see somebody else out hunting which is fine. Times have change and we just have to accept that. I look forward to spending the day with my dog or friend. Getting somthing is just a bonus. At 62yrs. old my ole body is starting to feel it but I will keep going as long as I can. Hunting and calling has been a big part of my life and I have a lot of good memories like when I shot 7 coyotes in one day and when I had to poke my gun at a coyote that was right on top of me. I could write a book on some of the episodes of my life hunting and fishing. Predator hunting is here to stay, and I have seen the changes in techniques and equipment since I called my first coyote back in 1955. I love the sport and still get excited when I see that critter coming in.
Are they outnumbered yet? I don't think so. The coyote will be here long after we are gone due to its adaptability. You just have to be a little bit sharper in you techniques . You may have to do a little more scouting and searching to find good areas but that is just part of the fun of being out and aquiring land to hunt. There's nothing more fun than going to an area you haven't called before and getting some coyotes or cats. That's my opinion in a nut shell. :roll:


----------



## mike2766 (May 11, 2007)

I called my first fox in 1967. If you told someone what you did back then they thought you were pulling their leg. Not many were familiar with the sport. I too think the sport has been inundated with a bunch of video watching rookies that think it's easy. After a few unsuccessful stands they start getting up after 10 minutes and soon they are calling out of the pickup window. Every animal in our country is well educated and calling has become extrememly difficult because of the rookies. Randy Anderson is a good guy but I think he has ruined the sport for us in our part of the country with his videos. It all looks easy in hollywood. They don't show the stands or even the days when nothing shows. And of course they don't tell you that much of the calling /filming is done in Feb., March and April when coyotes are breeding and welping and are extremely territorial. I was a professional fur grader/processor for 25 years and I don't call after they are out of prime. I can tell you that in our northern climate that many animals are beyond prime by late January. I still call for fun, but I only take about 30 animals a year now due to the competition.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Good post Mike. Welcome to the forum.


----------

